# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  صغيري

## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين واصحابه المنتجبين* 




*صغيري* 



*ها هو صغيري ,,*

*يمرح ويرقص تحت زخات المطر ,,*

*وماء المطر قد كشف عن بياض قلبه ,,*

*بنوره الساطع من وجهه,,*

*يركض سعيدا بصفاء ,,* 

*ويقف منتظراحينا اخرى ,,*

*يترقب قلبه يحظنه بحنان* 

*قلبا هواه وملك كل جارحة فيه ,,*


*قلبا يراقبه ويحنو عليه ,,*

*عيناه تبحث عنه ولا تجده ,,*

*وقلبه يجده في كل زاوية ومكان ,,*

*اراقبه من بعيد عيناه لا تراني* 

*وقلبه يدله على وجودي* 

*ابحث عن راحته وسعادته* 

*احميه من كل شر يحيطه* 

*وافديه بروحي* 

*فهو املي بدنيا* 

*واملي بالله اقوى بأن يحفظه وينجيه* 

*من براثن الايدي العابثة* 


*صغيري الجميل ,,,*

*اسرح وامرح وواصل تقدمك* 


*تفرحني بسمتك* 

*تسعدني ضحكتك* 

*ويبكيني المك , ,*

*وهنا توقف القلم* 

*فلم يعد قادرا على الخط اكثر* 

*هل هي المشاعر ام العجز او الجهل ؟؟*

*لا اعلم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.... 
تنبلج روح البراءة ..في ثغر حرفكِ .......عندما يتمحور حول حبوة لأقدامه 

هنا تجلى حنان الأم.....انعقدت غريزة ......فطرة ربانية ..... 
قلبكِ له...... كهف أمان...... 
وروحكِ تزحف فتدور في دائرة إسعادة ...وكفى .... 

فكيف لايحقُ أن تتلبس قلمكِ نبرات الخوف......!! وهو نور عينيكِ.... 
اسأل الله أن يحفظه ويحميه من كل سوء..... 
ودعواي أن تراه عيناكِ يكبر.... ويكبر قلبه على يديك... 


غاليتي نور الهدى ... 
بحروفكِ سرحت .....ورسم خيالي متاهات ناغت حنين الكلم..... 
سلم حرفكِ الحاني..وقلبكِ الواله....وسلم حرفكِ النابض إحساس..

رائعة عزيزتي... 


دمتِ ودام لكِ أحبتكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....
> 
> تنبلج روح البراءة ..في ثغر حرفكِ .......عندما يتمحور حول حبوة لأقدامه 
> 
> هنا تجلى حنان الأم.....انعقدت غريزة ......فطرة ربانية ..... 
> قلبكِ له...... كهف أمان...... 
> وروحكِ تزحف فتدور في دائرة إسعادة ...وكفى .... 
> 
> فكيف لايحقُ أن تتلبس قلمكِ نبرات الخوف......!! وهو نور عينيكِ.... 
> ...



 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*دمعه على السطور* 

*يسعدني تواجدك وحضورك* 

*ويفرحني ردك* 

*كل الشكر لتواجدك اخية* 


*وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاعر رائعه 

صغيري 
ومتى تلتقي عفاف بصغيرها 
لتخط وتعبر عنه في سطور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ماأجمل هذه الكلمات الحنونه
والآجمل مشاعر خوف وحب وآمان على يديكِ غاليتي
آعجبني جداً ماخطته أحاسيسكـِ ووجدانكِ هناآ
الله يحفظ ولدكـِ من كل سوء ويتربى على يديكِ بحنانكِ وعطفكِ
وجعلهـ من الذرية الصالحهـ ويفرح به قلبكِ الصآدق
سلمتِ وسلِم قلمكِ الراقي
الله يعطيكِ العاآفيه ام محمد
ولاعدمنا نبض جديدكــــــــــِ
دمتي بعين المولى 
تقبلي مــــــــــروري
تحيــــــــــــــآاتي..]

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عفاف الهدى
					

مشاعر رائعه



*



> *صغيري* 
> *ومتى تلتقي عفاف بصغيرها* 
> *لتخط وتعبر عنه في سطور*









*هلا وغلا* 

*ان شاء الله بيجي يوم وبتحملي صغيرك وبتفدينه بعينك* 

*وتحسسينه بحنانك* 

*والله يوفقك ويسر لك امرك* 

*ويرزقك الذرية الصالحه يا رب*

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الزهراء
					

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد



*



> *ماأجمل هذه الكلمات الحنونه*
> *والآجمل مشاعر خوف وحب وآمان على يديكِ غاليتي*
> *آعجبني جداً ماخطته أحاسيسكـِ ووجدانكِ هناآ*
> *الله يحفظ ولدكـِ من كل سوء ويتربى على يديكِ بحنانكِ وعطفكِ*
> *وجعلهـ من الذرية الصالحهـ ويفرح به قلبكِ الصآدق*
> *سلمتِ وسلِم قلمكِ الراقي*
> *الله يعطيكِ العاآفيه ام محمد*
> *ولاعدمنا نبض جديدكــــــــــِ*
> *دمتي بعين المولى* 
> ...







*هلا والله* 


*هلا بخييتي شذى* 


*كل الشكر لتواجدك الرائع* 


*والله يوفقك يا رب ويرزقك ببن الحلال والذرية الصالحة* 

*ذرية ترفع راسك فوق امام محمد وال محمد* 


*بحق محمد وال محمد* 



*صلاة الله وسلامه على نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## همس الصمت

ما اروع الطفولة
وما اروع ان تكون الامومة نبع للتعاليم السامة ..
كلمات جميلة جداً نور الهدى ..
الله يحفظ ولدك يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ما اروع الطفولة*
> 
> *وما اروع ان تكون الامومة نبع للتعاليم السامة ..*
> *كلمات جميلة جداً نور الهدى ..*
> *الله يحفظ ولدك يارب ..*
> *موفقة لكل خير ..*







*كل الشكر لك اخيه* 

*همس الصمت لتواجدك الرائع العطر* 


*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## بو كوثر

السلام عليكم احبائي ورحمة الله 

   عفاف 
  ان اجمل الحب حبا لا نرجو ممن نحبه اجرا 
  وهاذا حب  لايسمو اليه حبا بشريا ابدا 

   اعانك الله على تربيته ورعايته  واعداده لنصرة الحق والامام 
   هذا ما يرجى من كل ام شيعيه بالذات 

    خا دمكم واخوكم الاقل حظا 
         بو كوثر

----------


## أُخرىْ

*يَافَرحةً تَرثي وِحدتيْ الحَمقاء..وتصرخ في داخلي فتفجر الأكوان الخاليه..*
*يابسمة أدلقت على قلبي نَبضاً مُختلف...يضيع ويتية في الزحام..*

*نور الهُدى...*
*حفظه الرب لكِ وألبسه ثوب العافيه..ورزقكما الفرح*
*موفقه لكل الخير..*
*دمتِ*

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم احبائي ورحمة الله 
> 
> عفاف 
> ان اجمل الحب حبا لا نرجو ممن نحبه اجرا 
> وهاذا حب لايسمو اليه حبا بشريا ابدا 
> 
> اعانك الله على تربيته ورعايته واعداده لنصرة الحق والامام 
> هذا ما يرجى من كل ام شيعيه بالذات 
> 
> ...



 

*وعليكم السلام والرحمةو الاكرام* 


*ابو كوثر* 

*قد تزينت المشاركة ببصمتك* 

*اسعدني تواجدك* 


*كل الشكر لحضورك*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *يَافَرحةً تَرثي وِحدتيْ الحَمقاء..وتصرخ في داخلي فتفجر الأكوان الخاليه..*
> *يابسمة أدلقت على قلبي نَبضاً مُختلف...يضيع ويتية في الزحام..*
> 
> *نور الهُدى...*
> *حفظه الرب لكِ وألبسه ثوب العافيه..ورزقكما الفرح*
> *موفقه لكل الخير..*
> *دمتِ*



* أخرى* 


*الله يوفقك دنياواخرة يا رب*


*تشكري على الحضور النير* 


*ودام تواصلك* 


*تحياتي لك*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*إحساس جميل* 
*ليس فقط لمن عاشه*
*بل حتى من لم يعشه*
*بمجرد النظر للبراءة المتخذة اعينهم مبيتا*
*تفرح الروح وتسعد لضمهم*
*فكيف بالولد !!*
*حفظك الله له وحفظه لك*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *إحساس جميل* 
> 
> *ليس فقط لمن عاشه*
> *بل حتى من لم يعشه*
> *بمجرد النظر للبراءة المتخذة اعينهم مبيتا*
> *تفرح الروح وتسعد لضمهم*
> *فكيف بالولد !!*
> *حفظك الله له وحفظه لك* 
> 
> *دموعهـ*



 
 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*كل الشكر لتواجدك اخية* 


*ووفقك الله بكل خطوة في حياتك*

----------

